# FluffyAudio - Haunted Choir - Dominus-based freebie



## paoling (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello guys,
for halloween we like to do silly freebies like our AURORROR, a halloween themed version of AURORA.





This year we are proud to present you Haunted Choir. This is a little mini Dominus, with the female singing UUU and MMMs which happen to be a very cool way to create halloween style soundtracks.




This is a special freebie, because the MMMs won't be in Dominus Choir or even in Dominus Choir Pro, since we just had the time to sample the females. So it turned out to be a very cool gift for all our users!

You'll be able to appreciate our Polyphonic Legato engine, in which you can just raise your hand and play like a sustained patch, but the choir will perform a legato transition amongst the nearest voices in the chord, you don't have to thing or to tweak too much and it sounds cool!


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 30, 2019)

Thank you very much!


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 30, 2019)

This is cool! Thanks!


----------



## ism (Oct 30, 2019)

Wow, a 2.1G free library ... and it's Dominus ... and its mmms ... and I was just lamenting how unhappy I was with the mmms of a certain other choir the other day and wishing I had something like Dominus ... can't wait to see what this is ...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 30, 2019)

Holy hell, you are giving away a LEGATO choir library for free? How amazing... must download it very soon. Many thanks!!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 30, 2019)

Wow, many thanks for this. I look forward to downloading this tonight. It will also serve as a great sanity check for those of us who have been considering a purchase for early next year.


----------



## paoling (Oct 30, 2019)

I hope you'll like it! This is like a mini-Dominus made just for this. The sound of the uuu choir is the same you get when you enable just the women and play a simple U "word" in Dominus. While the MMMs are exclusive to this little freebie.


----------



## Mucusman (Oct 30, 2019)

As a Dominus user, thank you. Looking forward to the upcoming Pro release!


----------



## Brian99 (Oct 30, 2019)

downloaded and playing with it now! amazing! thank you fluffy audio!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 30, 2019)

Fantastic. Not sure what to say so will just stick to: Thank you, thank you, thank you. 

And happy Halloween.


----------



## artomatic (Oct 30, 2019)

Many thanks, guys! Will definitely have uses for the MMMs.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 30, 2019)

This sounds amazing, thank you!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 30, 2019)

Wow, what a nice and great freebee, thanks a lot, and just as I was looking for a choir


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm a big fan of MMMs choirs! Thanks!


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 30, 2019)

Thank you 😊 this looks very nice!
I saw the Aurorra 1 and the Aurorra 1.2 update so I dl’d both should I only keep version 1.2 or is there a reason to keep both?
Thanks


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Oct 30, 2019)

My download link is extremly slow, says it takes days. :(


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 30, 2019)

Right up my alley.  

Thank you, and Happy Halloween!


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Oct 30, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> My download link is extremly slow, says it takes days. :(


Mine too. It is in the range of some kilobytes per second.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 30, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Mine too. It is in the range of some kilobytes per second.




Strange for me it was about 1 minute total.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Oct 30, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> Strange for me it was about 1 minute total.


It completely stopped multiple times now. I think I have to retry tomorrow.
This also happened to me in the past if anything goes over fastspring website.


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks for this awesome freebee! I'm new to Fluffy Audio and Dominus Choir Pro is on my radar now based on this!


----------



## ptram (Oct 30, 2019)

"Recorded in a warm room". So, why I feel chills on my back?

Thank you! A terrific gift!

Paolo


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 30, 2019)

I got mine downloaded, but it won't unpack. I get an error message saying "HauntedChior.rar is not a rar archive, No files to extract.", every time. I downloaded it a second time and same thing. I'm on Mac using unrar.

Any ideas?


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 30, 2019)

Damn, you are way too cool! Thanks!


----------



## playz123 (Oct 30, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> I got mine downloaded, but it won't unpack. I get an error message saying "HauntedChior.rar is not a rar archive, No files to extract.", every time. I downloaded it a second time and same thing. I'm on Mac using unrar.
> 
> Any ideas?


Yes...use The Unarchiver to unpack the file. UnrarX won't work. Same with Impact Soundworks files.





__





The Unarchiver | Top Free Unarchiving Software for macOS


Get the top application for archives on Mac. It’s a RAR extractor, it allows you to unzip files, and works with dozens of other formats.




theunarchiver.com


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 30, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Yes...use The Unarchiver to unpack the file. UnrarX won't work. Same with Impact Soundworks files.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Playz! - Got it


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2019)

Thank you!

Anyone else had issues unarchiving the .rar with SimplyRAR or any other utility besides The Unarchiver?

I ended up using The Unarchiver (Mac), but for .rar my preference for a long time has been SimplyRAR 'cause The Unarchiver has allowed "errors" occasionally and at times flagged errors when SimplyRAR performed flawlessly on the same files.

EDIT:
I'd not read all the posts before asking this question. Good to know it wasn't just I who experienced difficulties.

This is in fact the first time SimplyRAR has ever ignored a .rar file for me; it refused to even attempt to unpack it.


----------



## Kony (Oct 30, 2019)

paoling said:


> I hope you'll like it! This is like a mini-Dominus made just for this. The sound of the uuu choir is the same you get when you enable just the women and play a simple U "word" in Dominus. While the MMMs are exclusive to this little freebie.


Sounds amazing of course - thank you so much for this freebie!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks for the Mmmms...





Best,

Geoff


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks guys! You are awesome!


----------



## mickeyl (Oct 31, 2019)

macOS: The unrar that comes from Homebrew works just fine.

Thanks for the nice freebie, upgrading to Pro whenever you‘re ready.


----------



## Kony (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm unable to unrar this on Windows.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks for this !!


----------



## freecham (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks for this freebie ! If you got errors on Windows, make sure you have enough space on your hard drive. Unpack is ok with Peazip.


----------



## Olivier1024 (Oct 31, 2019)

Kony said:


> I'm unable to unrar this on Windows.


Try 7-Zip, it works fine.
https://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## Kony (Oct 31, 2019)

Olivier1024 said:


> Try 7-Zip, it works fine.
> https://www.7-zip.org/


That worked - thanks!


----------



## markmrak (Oct 31, 2019)

really cool! i like the aurorror also, havent downloaded yet but I'll def try them out
great stuff!


----------



## GingerMaestro (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks @paoling This sounds lovely, you are very generous with your gifts, such a great developer. Any news on a Venice Modern Strings Update ? Thanks @GingerMaestro


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 31, 2019)

Now that's cool! Straight to the download page.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 31, 2019)

Both patches sound great. Didn't own any legato mms before. True quality freebie, thanks a lot. No problems unpacking the file here on Windows.
I've gotta get used to the legato engine. It's fixed polyphonic, but the maximum amount of simultaneously pressed keys seems to be limited. I'll figure it out.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Oct 31, 2019)

I tried the download, but, again, it's too slow. Maybe I need another one.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Oct 31, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> I tried the download, but, again, it's too slow. Maybe I need another one.


I feel with you. For me downloading still does not work too. Strange.


----------



## paoling (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello guys! Due to the problems that some of you are having with the RAR extraction, we have re-packaged the library in a more simple zip file.

Regarding the download issues, S3 downloads may have a different performance according to the location you are in, the number of people trying to download and some random element that I never understood. I guess that Fastspring relies on a S3 server in Virginia, but from our studio in Europe we can download it in ten minutes.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 31, 2019)

You guys rock!


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks guys, a really lovely freebie that goes straight in my template. I especially love the Uuuh patch.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 31, 2019)

Not being a Dominus user, this demo/freebie and DJ’s walkthrough this week have quickly made me want Dominus Pro when it is released. Well done @paoling!


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2019)

paoling said:


> Hello guys! Due to the problems that some of you are having with the RAR extraction, we have re-packaged the library in a more simple zip file.


Thank you so much, Paolo!

Will re-download 'cause I prefer to store in that format anyway...


----------



## Kony (Oct 31, 2019)

Sorry for the noob question but when I open Aurorror, Kontakt prompts to search for missing files. I can find them easily enough but is there a fix so I don't have to find the files each time I open Aurorror?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Oct 31, 2019)

Kony said:


> Sorry for the noob question but when I open Aurorror, Kontakt prompts to search for missing files. I can find them easily enough but is there a fix so I don't have to find the files each time I open Aurorror?


Did you try to batch resave it?


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Nov 1, 2019)

paoling said:


> Hello guys! Due to the problems that some of you are having with the RAR extraction, we have re-packaged the library in a more simple zip file.
> 
> Regarding the download issues, S3 downloads may have a different performance according to the location you are in, the number of people trying to download and some random element that I never understood. I guess that Fastspring relies on a S3 server in Virginia, but from our studio in Europe we can download it in ten minutes.



How do you download the zip file? I checked the Fastspring account, but there is still the rar file. I would really like to play with this library, but my download link is still unusable and slow. :(


----------



## paoling (Nov 1, 2019)

You have to re-issue the order for the library. So you would get a new link. The old link still points to the rar file.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 1, 2019)

paoling said:


> You have to re-issue the order for the library. So you would get a new link. The old link still points to the rar file.



Downloaded & installed Haunted Choir, very early after annoucement. 
No issues and superb excerpt !!  
Also now turned toward Dominus Pro soon.  Many thanks.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 1, 2019)

This download thing is really strange. I am from germany, downloaded in a small town in the Harz region, PC, win 10, evrything fine and download time as it should compared to size/connection (about an hour). Now I am with my notebook (win 10 too) only 20 kilometeres away in my garden (where I have a internet connection that is usally better cause newer then in the town) and I have the same problem talked about: 10 hours download time announced, constant download speed around 50 kb/s. It does not worry me much cause I am only here for the weekend (just forgot to put it on an usb stick and wanted to try out so I thought no problem, download again). So I dont think it is something country specific but seems to be really kind of irregular and randomn.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Nov 1, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Now I am with my notebook (win 10 too) only 20 kilometeres away in my garden (where I have a internet connection that is usally better cause newer then in the town) and I have the same problem talked about


Oh. So @KarlHeinz you are the one sitting outside in my garden.  Hahaa.
And @Pixelpoet1985 is the one beside you.
Wait, I bring some beer along.


----------



## Kony (Nov 1, 2019)

I noticed download speed was fast on Firefox and slow on Opera - could be browser-related?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 1, 2019)

> Wait, I bring some beer along.


Looking out for you (just made some coffee....)



> I noticed download speed was fast on Firefox and slow on Opera - could be browser-related?


No, both the same browser (Firefox) and right now this morning it is fast as hell (1.7 MB at the moment, 15 Minutes for download announced), I think the only thing really to recommend is to try it again (maybe at a time like now where in europe most people still sleeping and in US have gone to sleep).


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Nov 2, 2019)

I’m also from Germany and finally I managed the download. The secret: download at night. I think it has to do with the US servers, it’s server load and time zones. Because nighttime here means daytime in the US.

Thanks @paoling for this great freebie! I’m enjoying it.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 2, 2019)

Tremendous freebie! - Downloaded 15 mins ago. No issues on my end.  Sounds incredible.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 2, 2019)

These are incredible for vamping chord progressions... inspiring tone as well... Dominus locked-in on my radar! Thank you @paoling!


----------



## ism (Nov 4, 2019)

Wow, the dynamics in particular on the uuu patch are absolutely one of the most beautiful things I’ve ever.


----------



## ism (Nov 5, 2019)

I suppose I really need to go off looking for docs ... but anyone have any quick tips on how to work with the legato?


----------

